# Budapest & Amsterdam Airport Transportation



## Daverock (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,

For those of you who answered my first post re: the two cities, thank you so much for the info.

Now, what is the best way to get from the airport to the City and back again.  Is there a cheap bus service?  If we take a cab is it prohibitive?  Your help is appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Loes (Jun 9, 2008)

From Amsterdam Schiphol airport you can take the train to Amsterdam central station. Single fare: 3,80 euros.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 9, 2008)

Amsterdam has a frequent, cheap, and quick train that takes you to the central station in Amsterdam.  If you need to take a taxi from there to your hotel, it will be cheaper, but there are a lot of hotels a short walk from the station.

Budapest has two options from Ferihegy 2, which has the long distance flights by legacy airlines.  The best alternative if you have much luggage are the airport mini-buses, which are $10-15, and you save about 20% by buying a round trip ticket.  There is also a bus from the airport that takes you to a subway station, which runs about every 30 minutes.  You buy two seperate tickets, but it comes to around $2-3 per person.  If you are there at rush hour, the subway can save time over Budapest traffic, but it doen't go right to the door of your hotel like the mini-buses.  Once you know your way around Budapest, the bus/ subway combination can have some advantages, but for a first time visit, I would strongly suggest the airport mini-buses.

If your arrival into Budapest is by LCC, you will be coming into Ferihegy 1 airport, which is significantly closer to the city, but has the same options. However, I have also know people to walk from the terminal to the Ferihegy station of the suburban train line, although that is a bit of a longish walk, and most likely you would still have to connect to the subway to get where you are going.

I prefer to travel light, and if I have an early morning flight out, I prefer the subway to bus (or if like last time, tram to subway to bus) option as I know that there is no concern about being bogged down in traffic.


----------



## zazz (Jun 9, 2008)

The Budapest subway would be a royal PITA.  The bus takes you to the last stop on the M3 line where you have to change to a train.  Depending on your hotel location, you make have to change trains which at rush hour could be unpleasant going through Deak Ter, the only transfer point.  I would also recommend a shuttle unless you have some compelling need to ride the subway into town.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 9, 2008)

Take the Budapest airport shuttle minibuses.  And if you have a early morning return flight (as mine always seem to be), the RT shuttle ticket is the way to go.


----------

